# process details and my progress



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

hello,
i found a job in dubai and have sent all my attested documents. my employer told me that he applied my application 5.5 weeks ago. i don't know what is this application. from an earlier email between him & a guy, i saw "typing electronic work permit application" from MOL. 
1-Does that mean that I passed the SC, and is this the visa?
2-shouldn't things take place in another Ministry? 


thanks 
eid mubarak
gronk
:ranger:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The application you saw is the initial application the employer makes to have the visa issued. Can't say about the security clearance for sure, as it differs for certain types of jobs/industries (defense related contracting, government/semi government, private etc), but as far as I know the clearance is run after the application is made. The reason for the application taking as long as it has can be two fold:

1. The clearance taking a while
2. Ramadan slows everything down more than usual.

Would be best to contact the employer and be patient, hard to be I know but it looks like your employer is underway with the process.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

saraswat said:


> The application you saw is the initial application the employer makes to have the visa issued. Can't say about the security clearance for sure, as it differs for certain types of jobs/industries (defense related contracting, government/semi government, private etc), but as far as I know the clearance is run after the application is made. The reason for the application taking as long as it has can be two fold:
> 
> 1. The clearance taking a while
> 2. Ramadan slows everything down more than usual.
> ...


thank you for the reply. the company told me if no update occured by mid next week, they will cancel my application and reapply in abudhabi instead of dubai
1- will that lead to a 6 month ban as i read in the forum?
2- could the kaz embassy in AD help in speeding the process?
3- Are there a Kaz population in uae?
4- are there modeling agencies in UAE or is it illegal to islam? if there are available, can one work there partime?
5- 50-70% of Kaz are muslim, does that mean I should a certificate from the embassy to get a liquor licence? I don't consider Kaz a muslim country like Saudi Arabia.
thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

gronk said:


> thank you for the reply. the company told me if no update occured by mid next week, they will cancel my application and reapply in abudhabi instead of dubai
> 1- will that lead to a 6 month ban as i read in the forum?
> 
> No, if your employer withdraws the application then nothing will happen. The application has to get through the some initial stages for the ban to come into the picture.
> ...


Comments above


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

*Security Clearance*

I am in the same situation as you. I applied to a semi gvr company and was told that a Security Clearanc was being done. after the same was positive I signed the contract and they applied for my work permit. It has been 3 weeks now since they applied. Now I am being told there is also a security check/clearance what ever it is called. I am really lost why are there two security checks.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

From what I understand, there is one security clearance that is done for all visa applicants, this would be similar to a background check but rather limited in it's focus (mainly local and/or this region). But for semi-governmental jobs specifically those related to research, development, defense etc.. there is a more thorough security clearance carried out on the behest of the employer... 

p.s: This is what I have been told by people who have gone through it or work in the industry, I have never worked in semi-government so have not gone through the process...


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

*SC*



saraswat said:


> From what I understand, there is one security clearance that is done for all visa applicants, this would be similar to a background check but rather limited in it's focus (mainly local and/or this region). But for semi-governmental jobs specifically those related to research, development, defense etc.. there is a more thorough security clearance carried out on the behest of the employer...
> 
> p.s: This is what I have been told by people who have gone through it or work in the industry, I have never worked in semi-government so have not gone through the process...



Thank you for your reply.

Since a security check has been done by the semi gvr entity, the Security Check that is being done by immigration for the work permit is completely independent from the fact that I am applying for a semi gvr entity. Meaning that the same check would have been done if I would have applied for a private company? 

I just want to know this so I could know if i should still search for jobs but with private companies.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

diman said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Since a security check has been done by the semi gvr entity, the Security Check that is being done by immigration for the work permit is completely independent from the fact that I am applying for a semi gvr entity. Meaning that the same check would have been done if I would have applied for a private company?
> 
> I just want to know this so I could know if i should still search for jobs but with private companies.


Yes the security clearance done by immigration is conducted regardless of what type of employer you have. If you are first time applicant it takes longer, as people that have spent time here are already on file as it were ... 

Also in the earlier reply I forgot to mention that you should probably factor in the fact that during the month of Ramadan, everything slows down further, and that the public sector is on vacation for Eid until tomorrow. You can go ahead and apply for other jobs, but the amount of time you have mentioned isn't necessarily enough to start worrying about it.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

> 4- are there modeling agencies in UAE or is it illegal to islam? if there are available, can one work there partime?
> 
> I know there are modelling agencies based out here, someone did mention that a lot of that kind of work, in the region is done in Lebanon, but regardless there are some agencies based in Dubai.


Yes, there are several. A small number agencies have professionally trained models, both UAE-based and international. There are a lot more agencies representing local freelance models of all nationalities (_including many Russian-speaking, as I trust you are_), for most of whom this is an additional rather than a primary source of income.

I would caution three things:

1. The proliferation of these second type of agencies, some of whom have 1000s of "models" on their books, has flattened the market. Many freelancers will work on promotions etc. for as little as dhs50 per hour as a second income. Dubai is not a place to come if you expect to make good money as a professional model.

2. Beware scam agencies that charge you to go on their books - if you are good enough, they'll sign you up anyway with an expectation to make their money on your commission. Do not pay any up-front fees to them, even against the promise of work (see below)!

3. Contracts are not common for modelling work in Dubai (except at the very top end). You should be concerned when (and sometimes, if) you might be paid for any work you do. Also, you should check the rights on any images from photographic work you do, as it can be readily exploited.

Finally - as everywhere - beware those "men with cameras" who are posing as professional photographers, I've heard some nasty tales about photographic sessions in remote locations and/or hotel bedrooms.

Good luck.


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

saraswat said:


> Yes the security clearance done by immigration is conducted regardless of what type of employer you have. If you are first time applicant it takes longer, as people that have spent time here are already on file as it were ...
> 
> Also in the earlier reply I forgot to mention that you should probably factor in the fact that during the month of Ramadan, everything slows down further, and that the public sector is on vacation for Eid until tomorrow. You can go ahead and apply for other jobs, but the amount of time you have mentioned isn't necessarily enough to start worrying about it.



Many thanks for your reply with the info, it is appreciated. I am not a first time applicant as I had a previous job and left it after 10 months and my previous visa was cancelled.

If the security check with the immigration is conducted regardless of what type of employer, so what is the purpose to apply for other type jobs with a private company?

Many thanks!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

diman said:


> If the security check with the immigration is conducted regardless of what type of employer, so what is the purpose to apply for other type jobs with a private company?
> 
> Many thanks!


In your earlier post you had asked if you could apply for other jobs in the private sector. Was just answering that question. Applying to other jobs is fine while waiting for this job's visa to come through, I know some instances where people have taken the time it took to get the visa processing finished, to scout the market further and then take a new offer back to the old employer and use it as a bargaining chip to get a better offer. Not saying that is something you should do, just saying it does happen and some have used the tactic successfully ...

P.s: for clarity's sake, you cannot have two employment visas being processed by different employers at the same time. If you wanted to take another job, the first application would have to be withdrawn first ...


----------



## diman (Jul 15, 2011)

saraswat said:


> In your earlier post you had asked if you could apply for other jobs in the private sector. Was just answering that question. Applying to other jobs is fine while waiting for this job's visa to come through, I know some instances where people have taken the time it took to get the visa processing finished, to scout the market further and then take a new offer back to the old employer and use it as a bargaining chip to get a better offer. Not saying that is something you should do, just saying it does happen and some have used the tactic successfully ...
> 
> P.s: for clarity's sake, you cannot have two employment visas being processed by different employers at the same time. If you wanted to take another job, the first application would have to be withdrawn first ...


Thank you for your helpful reply. I was asking about applying to other jobs not for bargaining purposes but in case my current visa application gets rejected. But as you said that the company type does not not affect the outcome of the security check for the work permit. I am not interested in going through once again the job hunt process and should be satisfied with my current offer . Please just confirm that I understood correctly.

Thanks


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

*scary info !*



Lamplighter said:


> Yes, there are several. A small number agencies have professionally trained models, both UAE-based and international. There are a lot more agencies representing local freelance models of all nationalities (_including many Russian-speaking, as I trust you are_), for most of whom this is an additional rather than a primary source of income.
> 
> I would caution three things:
> 
> ...


wow! thank you for the reply :wave:. you gave me a good idea of the situation. i'm young male who just graduated and have a great job offer so i think the rate 50 drhms is very low . better to do some overtime. hhahaha, i don't want to model anymore  though i thought it would be a great idea to see places in uae in my first couple of years if there is a photoshoot somewhere.
i can speak arabic too  as i'm 50% kaz 50% arab
my primary concern is the visa. my friend got his in one month before ramadan and i think the delay is due to ramadan


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

gronk said:


> wow! thank you for the reply :wave:. you gave me a good idea of the situation. i'm young male who just graduated and have a great job offer so i think the rate 50 drhms is very low . better to do some overtime. hhahaha, i don't want to model anymore  though i thought it would be a great idea to see places in uae in my first couple of years if there is a photoshoot somewhere.
> i can speak arabic too  as i'm 50% kaz 50% arab
> my primary concern is the visa. my friend got his in one month before ramadan and i think the delay is due to ramadan


You might fare slightly better as a male model. The 50dhs relates more to female promo work (there is an abundant supply that will accept that rate), than for professional modelling, which can attract higher rates. Point is, for most people it's still not enough as a sole income. Also, the market is dead in the summer months. Nevertheless, I know a couple of male models (fitness-type guys) who can keep quite busy.

Good luck with this, and your other concerns.


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR (Aug 16, 2013)

*Visa information request*



saraswat said:


> In your earlier post you had asked if you could apply for other jobs in the private sector. Was just answering that question. Applying to other jobs is fine while waiting for this job's visa to come through, I know some instances where people have taken the time it took to get the visa processing finished, to scout the market further and then take a new offer back to the old employer and use it as a bargaining chip to get a better offer. Not saying that is something you should do, just saying it does happen and some have used the tactic successfully ...
> 
> P.s: for clarity's sake, you cannot have two employment visas being processed by different employers at the same time. If you wanted to take another job, the first application would have to be withdrawn first ...


Saraswatji, 

My husband got job in abu dhabi and it is in oil and gas government company. 

All attested documents were submitted to the company.

After 45 days, His employer emailed telling that security clerance has been done and now he can resign from his present job and they will send his visa within 15 days.

Is it advisable to resign without getting a visa (common sense says NO!)?

Is there still a chance of visa rejection after security clerance found OK?

What else do they see while apply for VISA (Most of the things might have been checked during security check?

We are Indian passport holder and were working in another GCC country (Saudi) earlier and my husband visited UAE many times on tourist visa earlier.

Please guide us.

HOUSEWIFE


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Having passed the security clearance the only thing that could affect the visa process would be the medical test that would be done once your husband arrives here. There have been cases where issues with TB scars (false-positives even) have caused for visa's to be rejected. But he is already working in Saudi, so it would be safe to assume the UAE medical test is again just a formality as all the GCC countries perform pretty much the same medical tests. 

I wouldn't worry too much, as the security clearance is the biggest hurdle, especially in government jobs. I would also recommend for your husband to speak with his new HR department regarding this issue, it is possible they will issue the Work Visa entry permit and send it to him, after which he can resign from his current employer. You haven't mentioned any kind of notice period applicable to his resignation from the old employer so I am not factoring that... 


p.s: although I appreciate it, no need to be formal , I don't think anyone ever has referred to me with 'ji', still got a ways to go in age (31) before that becomes any sort of a possibility .


----------



## WanderingCar (Mar 17, 2013)

gronk said:


> 5- 50-70% of Kaz are muslim, does that mean I should a certificate from the embassy to get a liquor licence? I don't consider Kaz a muslim country like Saudi Arabia.
> thanks


I do recall seeing that if you are from a Muslim country but are not Muslim you do need a certificate in order to get the liquor license. I just don't know whether the UAE considers Kazakhstan Muslim.... guess it can't hurt to get the certificate.


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thanks*



saraswat said:


> Having passed the security clearance the only thing that could affect the visa process would be the medical test that would be done once your husband arrives here. There have been cases where issues with TB scars (false-positives even) have caused for visa's to be rejected. But he is already working in Saudi, so it would be safe to assume the UAE medical test is again just a formality as all the GCC countries perform pretty much the same medical tests.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much, as the security clearance is the biggest hurdle, especially in government jobs. I would also recommend for your husband to speak with his new HR department regarding this issue, it is possible they will issue the Work Visa entry permit and send it to him, after which he can resign from his current employer. You haven't mentioned any kind of notice period applicable to his resignation from the old employer so I am not factoring that...
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for advice.

In my husband's case, He went to UAE on visit visa (On arrival facility there with his visa and already GCC RP of other country). His medical was done in AD after offer and even that is OK.

However, we know a person whose UAE entry visa was rejected even after getting security OK.

After lot of research and fact findings, one interesting thing crop up. He was in other GCC country and there was a outbound travel ban was imposed on him by court because of non payment of some cell phone bills, he immediately paid the amount and that ban was lifted and after some time, he left job got visa cancelled and returned to India.

After few months he got UAE offer, accepted, security ok but visa denied as UAE immigration found his name in that case of other country ( other country already allowed him to go out after proper visa cancellation and any problem). Strange but true.

Sometime, stragne things happens and let us hope that nothing of that sort will happen to us.

Thanksji again,


----------

